# distrito de carmen de la legua callao (video)



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

la verdad me sorprende ver el avanze de este distrito chalaco vean ustedes mismos


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

se ve lindo ...


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Interesante, este distrito tiene la fortuna de ser pequeño, tener poca población y pertenecer al Callao, así que las rentas que le tocan en el presupuesto deben ser altas, sin embargo, sus alcaldes parecen haber sido buenos tipos.


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

Se ve que está mejorando, aunque aun falta mucho, pero va por excelente camino 

...¬¬ Demasiadas mototaxis.....


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

PeR.uP said:


> Se ve que está mejorando, aunque aun falta mucho, pero va por excelente camino
> 
> *...¬¬ Demasiadas mototaxis.....*


jajajaja ups! eso pertenece a otro thread


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> jajajaja ups! eso pertenece a otro thread


:? :? :?

Si se que hay un thread sobre eso, tampoco soy tan desubicado 

Lo que pasa es que en ESE video se ven muchas mototaxis y por supuesto todo el cuartomundismo que dejan a su paso. Me refería a eso.

Saludos!


----------



## Richard_delcallao (Jul 31, 2007)

*MUY BUEN VIDEO*

La Verdad Mi Distrito esta mejorando mucho pero a la misma vez le falta muchoooooooo, como por ej. saquen los mototaxis y combis!
pero en general esta muy bello muchos espacios verdes k bien por eso :banana:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

PeR.uP said:


> :? :? :?
> 
> Si se que hay un thread sobre eso, tampoco soy tan desubicado
> 
> ...


Sí yo sé que lo decías por eso jeje


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Se nota que ha progresado bastante este distrito como todo el Callao. Me parece muy bien ! Que sigan las obras que aun falta mas !


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

La verdad cuando fui a este distrito llege a un lugar no muy bonito y se me formo un concepto errado de este distrito pero ahora veo k es un distrito chevere¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Se ve que esta mejorando ese distrito


----------

